# Bay Side of Navarre Beach to Portofino



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe it is the Bay anyway, or is it the sound?? :001_huh: 

Since moving to Navarre Ive been fishing on the Gulf side alot in the Opal Beach, Portofino area.. The weeds have been out of control lately in the gulf so I was wondering if I crossed the street and headed over to the other side to try to catch some fish.. 

What can I expect from over there.. Reds? Specks? Nothing?? I usually fish a 2 hook pompano rig in the Gulf with fresh deads or sand fleas, would that be effective on the other side as well? Should I use a different method of rigging? Id like to get out tomorrow and fish but I heard the slime is still awful.

On a side note, I really need another kayak :blink:


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

It's the Santa rosa sound. You'll find reds and specks over grass beds. Drum and sheephead around structure. Occasional lady fish. Flounder, all the usuall suspects.

Live shrimp will work. 
Unfortunately there are tons of catfish.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Do much pier fishing there in Navarre? Ever fish the Island that comes up Navarre Bch East of the Pier? I'm talking Gulf side also


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

ldw said:


> It's the Santa rosa sound. You'll find reds and specks over grass beds. Drum and sheephead around structure. Occasional lady fish. Flounder, all the usuall suspects.
> 
> Live shrimp will work.
> Unfortunately there are tons of catfish.


Ever throw live shrimp under those cajun thunders? Wonder how that would work over the grass beds.. Oh and can you see these beds from shore? How far out should I wade?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Do much pier fishing there in Navarre? Ever fish the Island that comes up Navarre Bch East of the Pier? I'm talking Gulf side also


Naw man I stay away from the pier. Been there a couple times and just wasnt feeling it.. I work with people all week and when its play time, I like my solitude.. 

What Island? Ive never fished east of the pier


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

You can always try the pompano rig with some dead or live shrimp...but heres what i would suggest. 

1. Cajun thunder popping cork, adjust length of fluro leader to appropriate depth, then use a #2 circle hook with a live shrimp, finger mullet, or bull minnow. if no live bait put a 3 inch berkley gulp shrimp on there instead.

2. Another good method is to tie a jig head right to your mainline hook a live shrimp onto it, some people will use a short fluro leader, again if no live bait then use a berkley gulp shrimp or a pink/green plastic screw-tail (salt water assasin i think). 

Try to find a deep area in the flat and you will likely find the fish...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Ever throw live shrimp under those cajun thunders? Wonder how that would work over the grass beds.. Oh and can you see these beds from shore? How far out should I wade?



The north side of the sound has the better grass flats there, there is a couple spots that you can access it on the north to wade. You can literally step into the water and be on a grass flat.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help fellas! Bout to switch out my surf rods now and hit the sound. Will post a report when I get back in a few hours..


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh and I know this is gonna sound waaay stupid but the grassflat is the large dark "spot" in the water, right?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes. When you come over the Navarre bridge going towards the Pier look East. You ll see pavillons. Out that way is considered the Island that runs back towards Ft Walton Bch. The island is off limits to people wandering around however one can walk the beach considering they stay in the tide/wave zone.


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

fished the north side by portafino lastweek didnt catch a thing not even a hit. Looked like it should hold nice fish though. Guy that told me to fish there said people call hit redfish cove...


----------

